# 14 Minutes of Adventure, Drama, and Suspense!



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2021)

I was going through and deleting video events recorded by the camera in Sulafat's enclosure, when I stumbled on this. I was home on Sat evening, but had no idea this had taken place.

I need to explain one thing. There is a significant difference in height between the rear of the enclosure, on the left, and the front of the enclosure where the log hide and dishes are. Here's a pic of the other side.




When we join the video, he had already knocked over the pothos pot and eaten almost all of the plant...almost, except for one juicy leaf up high...






About 45 min later, Mom comes in, cleans up the wreckage, and takes him away for his soak, totally clueless. ?


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 8, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> I was going through and deleting video events recorded by the camera in Sulafat's enclosure, when I stumbled on this. I was home on Sat evening, but had no idea this had taken place.
> 
> I need to explain one thing. There is a significant difference in height between the rear of the enclosure, on the left, and the front of the enclosure where the log hide and dishes are. Here's a pic of the other side.
> 
> ...


Skurt at four destroys EVERYTHING I try to put in her enclosures. I have given up.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 8, 2021)

A good reminder to *Decorate Edible*-TM!




And for the record: he _meant_ to do that...


----------



## CaggyQ (Jun 8, 2021)

What a beautiful bundle of trouble!  Such a lively and energetic tortoise; so lovely to see


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 8, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> I was going through and deleting video events recorded by the camera in Sulafat's enclosure, when I stumbled on this. I was home on Sat evening, but had no idea this had taken place.
> 
> I need to explain one thing. There is a significant difference in height between the rear of the enclosure, on the left, and the front of the enclosure where the log hide and dishes are. Here's a pic of the other side.
> 
> ...


That really is very funny!!! ha ha


----------



## Krista S (Jun 8, 2021)

He’s an adventurous little bugger!! ? I was glad to see he was able to right himself after doing the cartwheel. ? Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 8, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> I was going through and deleting video events recorded by the camera in Sulafat's enclosure, when I stumbled on this. I was home on Sat evening, but had no idea this had taken place.
> 
> I need to explain one thing. There is a significant difference in height between the rear of the enclosure, on the left, and the front of the enclosure where the log hide and dishes are. Here's a pic of the other side.
> 
> ...


Omg I laughed harder than I should of when he went cart wheeling across the enclosure. Lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 8, 2021)

daniellenc said:


> Skurt at four destroys EVERYTHING I try to put in her enclosures. I have given up.


Hey your not going to sneak back onto the forum and deprive us of some updated Skirt pictures are ya?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Omg I laughed harder than I should of when he went cart wheeling across the enclosure. Lol


I laughed when at the end he face-planted off the log! I've never even seen him on top of the log before! ? ?


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2021)

Wow what a little turd. I thought he was going to try and eat that leaf when he was on his back. What a character lol


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2021)

And to answer Mark's @Markw84 question: THIS is the reason my indoor enclosures are somewhat barren, boring, and pragmatic. They find a way to get themselves into trouble. Episodes like this tell me when its time to move them outside full time.

Here is a pic of one of mine telling me, "HEY! Hey food guy! I'm too big to be in here. Move me outside." Its around this time that they start moving their hides, with weights on top, around the enclosures and start upending their food and water bowls.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> Its around this time that they start moving their hides, with weights on top, around the enclosures and start upending their food and water bowls.


My boy would _never _ do something like that! 

If he pulls stunts like this inside, there's so much *more* trouble to get into outside! He likes to start with "mom can't find me when I'm outside! It's so much fun to watch her panic...after all, I know where I am! "


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 9, 2021)

Tom said:


> And to answer Mark's @Markw84 question: THIS is the reason my indoor enclosures are somewhat barren, boring, and pragmatic. They find a way to get themselves into trouble. Episodes like this tell me when its time to move them outside full time.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of mine telling me, "HEY! Hey food guy! I'm too big to be in here. Move me outside." Its around this time that they start moving their hides, with weights on top, around the enclosures and start upending their food and water bowls.
> 
> View attachment 326821


Agree with most of what you said, @Tom That is why I then use hanging plants and came to the conclusion that enclosures less than 30" tall just don't work for me. (30" also allows for better UVI gradients with the better T5 HO bulbs) No matter what you do, when a tortoise gets too large, inside is just a problem!

My feeling is that behavior like this is also an indication that the tortoise is looking for a place it finds more suitable. I will continue to try to provide that and try to get the to root of a problem, not react to the symptoms. Put in a nice pile of rose of sharon or lavatera branches. See if it makes a difference.


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Agree with most of what you said, @Tom That is why I then use hanging plants and came to the conclusion that enclosures less than 30" tall just don't work for me. (30" also allows for better UVI gradients with the better T5 HO bulbs) No matter what you do, when a tortoise gets too large, inside is just a problem!
> 
> My feeling is that behavior like this is also an indication that the tortoise is looking for a place it finds more suitable. I will continue to try to provide that and try to get the to root of a problem, not react to the symptoms. Put in a nice pile of rose of sharon or lavatera branches. See if it makes a difference.


Excellent insight all around. Hanging plants would reduce this problem.

I find humor in the behavior shown by Karen's tortoise. This is because I try to raise torts mostly indoors in my humid chambers due to my dry climate, and they aways reach this point where they get overly antsy and big enough to do damage in the enclosure. They start to annoy me with their destructiveness and mess making, and it always reminds me to hurry up and move them outside.


----------



## lxsnmls (Jun 9, 2021)

What a cheeky little monkey! Fascinating (and quite dramatic) to see/watch the frenetic head/front leg shaking to try and get in a position to right himself... couldn't help cheering when he finally did ;-)


----------



## Jan A (Jun 9, 2021)

lxsnmls said:


> What a cheeky little monkey! Fascinating (and quite dramatic) to see/watch the frenetic head/front leg shaking to try and get in a position to right himself... couldn't help cheering when he finally did ;-)


I'm rewatching for pointers for when I can't get up myself. My neck is not quite that limber but i can flail pretty good.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 9, 2021)

Karen, so I have one question,,,,was Sulafat flailing that fast, or was the video sped up for time sake...If that was regular time, Dang, YES that Tort can Flail, like Jan A. just said...


----------



## lxsnmls (Jun 9, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Karen, so I have one question,,,,was Sulafat flailing that fast, or was the video sped up for time sake...If that was regular time, Dang, YES that Tort can Flail, like Jan A. just said...


It totally looks like the flailing (perfect word for it) was sped up but speed looked normal the rest of the time?? Hope Karen clears it up ;-)


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 10, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Karen, so I have one question,,,,was Sulafat flailing that fast, or was the video sped up for time sake...If that was regular time, Dang, YES that Tort can Flail, like Jan A. just said...


The video is exactly as recorded by the camera! I was surprised at the speed of the flailing limbs too!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 10, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> I was going through and deleting video events recorded by the camera in Sulafat's enclosure, when I stumbled on this. I was home on Sat evening, but had no idea this had taken place.
> 
> I need to explain one thing. There is a significant difference in height between the rear of the enclosure, on the left, and the front of the enclosure where the log hide and dishes are. Here's a pic of the other side.
> 
> ...


Does this species need a lot to roam around? The viv looks quite tiny.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 10, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Does this species need a lot to roam around? The viv looks quite tiny.


It's 4'x2'. The camera angle makes him look bigger than he actually is, but yes, he is outgrowing it.


----------

